# The Executioner



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

This is the executioner. He's almost 7 months old now and a holy terror. Been awhile since I updated here. 
The second one is from when He was a baby. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

He's a very handsome boy!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I've seen the look in your first picture before, if he's anything like my guy holy terror is an understatement  

He's handsome.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I find his name somewhat disturbing . . .


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

Funny because I was just thinking I love that name. It's different.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Love this boy, of course. He's growing up to be incredibly handsome!! If he turns out anything like his sire, it'll be worth it :wub:



Castlemaid said:


> I find his name somewhat disturbing . . .


It's not his call name  Also, I think it's meant to go with his sire's name, "The Judge", and in that context I think it's pretty cool!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

What is disturbing about it? I have The Judge and am adding The Jury sometime soon. I also thought it fit for an IPO/PP prospect. 

Thanks for the kind comments. He's a good boy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Love the names!

He's handsome!

Update your signature!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is wonderful!!! Good to see you back here. I have been on more the last month or so too.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Good to see him over here!



Castlemaid said:


> I find his name somewhat disturbing . . .


??? 
Why bother commenting?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool Name!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love his name! Not sure why anyone would find it "disturbing". I'm sure if we went through all the names of every dog on this board we would find many we don't care for. Doesn't mean there is anything wrong with them. We can't all name our dogs "Fifi"


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

True story: The one and only time I ever seriously thought in 25 years of running, that I was going to get bitten by a dog, it was a golden retriever named Taffy. Hee hee!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was bitten by a miniature poodle...it was probably named Fifi. I think it was dressed in pink. I could have used The Executioner that day!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I should have named Draco "The Decapitator" because that's what he does to stuffed animals


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I should have named Draco "The Decapitator" because that's what he does to stuffed animals


LOL Mine would be The Disemboweler.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Rocket the Ripper..... He loves it if he finds an old rag, to just rip it into little strips. He doesn't chew them or eat them, he just rips them.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Love seeing pictures of that boy! His registered name is just as awesome as his call name, which I love. Never knew that was his formal name, but with the Judge, that's very neat!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

His eyes tell enough.....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Love him! And the name is awesome!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

What a clever theme for naming your dogs! I never have that kind of creativity, lol. My best would be The One Who Puts A Bit Of A Fright Into The Neighbor's Cat. Yours is way better.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> I find his name somewhat disturbing . . .



I'm afraid I don't understand why the name is disturbing. It's just a name. Not even a call name.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I should have named Draco "The Decapitator" because that's what he does to stuffed animals





GatorDog said:


> LOL Mine would be The Disemboweler.





RocketDog said:


> Rocket the Ripper..... He loves it if he finds an old rag, to just rip it into little strips. He doesn't chew them or eat them, he just rips them.


Now I feel bad about myself. Mine just relocates furniture. 

"The Interior Decorator" just doesn't have a masculine ring to it.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Now I feel bad about myself. Mine just relocates furniture.
> 
> "The Interior Decorator" just doesn't have a masculine ring to it.


The.... REFURBISHER!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol Love it!!! 

He will hereby be known as "The Refurbisher" 

Call name "Furbie"

See...now THAT I find disturbing.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OP, I love the theme you have going with your dogs. Would make a good plaque! 

"The Judge, Jury, and Executioner live here. You've been warned."

Cant wait to see you update when you add "the Jury"


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He is a fun boy. 

Jury won't be happening for a long time.......this puppy is only 6 months, I like a good but of time between dogs. Lol lol I say that...but things happen. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Jax08 said:


> Now I feel bad about myself. Mine just relocates furniture.
> 
> "The Interior Decorator" just doesn't have a masculine ring to it.


Now that's funny


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Among Venus' nice names are The Menace, The Black Bitey Monster. 

Her twin sister is affectionately called Furry A*hole, which I find a bit distasteful but it does fit either of the girls and she's not my dog getting spoken to that way.

Otto is just The Buff Beast. Even his vet refers to him as The Beast.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I might have missed it, but what is his call name? I didn't see that mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like how you've added the executioner before the jury, haha!

He's very nice, I like to see him on Facebook.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Now I feel bad about myself. Mine just relocates furniture.
> 
> "The Interior Decorator" just doesn't have a masculine ring to it.



LOL, I can't even giggle since I had a dog now commonly referred to as Nanner Pants.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Your next puppy should be named "The Electrocutioner."


----------

